# Performing...



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I do terribly hate performing for recitals... Generally, my hands are sweaty if not shaking, and I tend to play through the piece like a robot...

I had a recital today, and did fairly well, but I do get too nervous.

Any tips?


Thanks


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

What did you play?


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

A simplified Liszt's Rhapsodie Hungroise no.2

But it was still rather impressive


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Ooh, I've played a simplified Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 too, which is rather impressive! It was in a John Thompson Grade 3 book- probably not the same, but interesting.

Although I do get nervous at recitals, the things I think would help are-

Practice playing infront of people you don't usually play for, the bigger the crowd the better.
Take some deep breaths before playing.

Seem pretty obvious, but they'll help.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Before performing, imagine an appetising meal, make saliva flow. When your mouth is wet, the calming function of your nervous system is counteracting the adrenalin/cortisol-related side.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Mark, that's probably one of the most clever tips I've ever heard- I'll certainly be using it in the future!

Apparently, the reason that our mouth goes dry when we're nervous is because our body senses that we may be entering a situation where we'll need to flee or fight, so when adrenaline kicks in the body decides that eating is the last thing we'll be doing. Thus, our mouths dry out and our stomachs get a horrible wobbly feeling, so to concentrate all energy to other parts of our body- most likely our legs. I love QI.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> Before performing, imagine an appetising meal, make saliva flow. When your mouth is wet, the calming function of your nervous system is counteracting the adrenalin/cortisol-related side.


Fascinating 

Never would have thought....


----------

